# 1996 gxe ALTIMA IDLING ISSUE



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings, 
For tha past 6-8 months I have been trying to trouble shoot this idling issue. While the car is drive and moving it runs okay. However, after about 30-40 minutes of use, the car idles terrible when I come to a complete stop with the car still in D. Also, it seems as though the colder the air temperature, now that winter is approaching, the worst the idle becomes. A few times I thought the car was going to stall out, until I gave it some gase 
I don't have any ECU codes and the EGR, air intake valve gasket and distributor have all been replaced during the last 12 months. The car has been tuned 10 months ago and I periodically clean out the throttle body. I run 93 octane and use mobile one oil. 
I's stumped on this issue. Any suggestions would be appricated.

Thanks


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

u check the distributor


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well first off, asking once is good enough.

With that done; my girlfriend has a '95 and its doing the same thing and I'm thinking that its 'overheating' even though the temperature gauge shows normal.

My conclusions: 
1) Does it only after long periods of driving continuously.

2) After the car cools completely, engine idle is restored to normal

3) Issues started after installing thermometer. Its been getting cold and when I drove it, colder air blew when heater was on..found out when I pulled the hose no therm. was installed.

4) Havn't verified this but I've seen temp. sensors located at bottom of radiator on some cars; I'd think if the coolant level is not flowing right, coolant will sit in the radiator longer, staying cooler than say the engine

Other probs that I'm coming across, possibly unrelated to the idle, are in the process of being fixed before I can isolate the idling.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

justin_b31 said:


> Well first off, asking once is good enough.
> 
> With that done; my girlfriend has a '95 and its doing the same thing and I'm thinking that its 'overheating' even though the temperature gauge shows normal.
> 
> ...



My work computer I use, had a network hung up a few times as I was posting this issues and I did not realize until later that day that I posted it multiple times. And couldn't figure out how to delete posts I generated.


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

My car Idles like crap some times so I spray a can of carb clean through the intake and she runs fine for anther 5000+ miles Anther thing it may be is to big of a plug gap. On my VR-4 I gaped them at oem gap but that was to big and she idled like crap. It also had a miss fire. Plugs never come pre gaped.

Good Luck Please give us an update.

Jordan


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

latenightcustom said:


> My car Idles like crap some times so I spray a can of carb clean through the intake and she runs fine for anther 5000+ miles Anther thing it may be is to big of a plug gap. On my VR-4 I gaped them at oem gap but that was to big and she idled like crap. It also had a miss fire. Plugs never come pre gaped.
> 
> Good Luck Please give us an update.
> 
> Jordan



Thanks for all the replys. All of the suggestions given have already been done. I'm starting to think it may be the idel air control valve. Which is a bitch to remove. Anymore suggestions are well appricated.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

so hey, check this out..

I've noticed my girlfriends car only sputters when the fuel gauge shows 1/2 tank or less. The gauge is already messed up cuz when it reads 1/4 tank really is empty..so since having a full tank and 130 miles later, no sputter what-so-ever for the last 2-days now -- and it sputtered for me all the time the same way you describe it..

The way it sputters reminds me like its running out of gas, so it got me to thinking maybe the gauge/sending unit is way off the mark..

I'm also thinking the pump has something to do with the problems when theres not much gas in the tank left. Or that after some amount of usage the pump just doesn't put out enough gas..I did check the fuel flow and it 'seemed' okay, but I didn't install a fuel pressure gauge, just let the fuel squirt out the hose make sure it was a good steady stream...of course the idle was just fine when I did that so it could be an intermittant problem wit the pressure/pump.

My pump went out in my Sentra..and the idle was crap, put some load on it and the engine died, however I could (and did) keep the engine rev'd high; than I rode the clutch and at least drive it somewhat to the next town.


----------

